# How to get the fiscal number in portugal?



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi,
I need some help to know how to get the fiscal number in portugal. Since I'm a non eu citizen, will I get the fiscal no? I was studying in italy and now I'm here in santarem, Portugal to do a three months internship. I would need to open a bank account here in portugal to get my erasmus fund and I have been told that I would need a fiscal number to do that? So anybody please tell me that whether I would be able to get it if I'm a Non - citizen?


----------



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

*I'm a Non - EU Citizen.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Non eu citizens can have fiscal numbers. Take your passport, proof of address in Portugal to your local finance office, and they will give you a fiscal number.


----------



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you so much. So I wouldn't need anything else other than these documents to get the fiscal number? Currently I'm staying in the university dorm. Would the address of university dorm be enough?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We took our proof of address, address where we lived, and our passports, and received our numbers. We are non eu.


----------



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok. Any idea how to find the office? Does the office have any particular name or anything? Could be helpful to find it in Google map.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

mkj3145 said:


> Ok. Any idea how to find the office? Does the office have any particular name or anything? Could be helpful to find it in Google map.


It'll probably be in the local Camara/town Hall so go in there and ask....... if it's elsewhere, they'll give you directions of how to get there. 

Assuming the correct documentation, it should take about 20 minutes to get.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

All of your dorm mates will know where the local Financas is.


----------



## mkj3145 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you so much guys for your help.


----------

